# Usa Hops Variety Manual



## malt_shovel (19/11/12)

In my search for some information on some US hops that I didn't know much about, I came across this PDF.

It has variety specific data for US grown hops, including typical oil / acid information.

Hope it helps

Cheers

HGA - Variety Manual


----------



## warra48 (19/11/12)

Thank you. 
Saved to my data bank.


----------



## ian ulrick (19/11/12)

Thanks for the link. It's good to see the cones of most of the varieties listed. One may not realise the different shapes and colour of each. I think that my brain may end up looking something similar to a hop cone with all the info that I am taking in at the moment


----------



## citizensnips (19/11/12)

Quality, saved away. 
Cheers


----------



## Mattress (19/11/12)

Thanks,

Saved as well.

Now if you can organise some information as to where I can buy bulk Amarillo and Citra I'll be very happy. :lol:


----------

